
FetLife loses its ability to process credit card payments - wlll
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/03/payment-processors-are-still-policing-your-sex-life
======
flyingfences
From what I've heard they actually aren't accepting Bitcoin any more (counter
to the claim in the EFF article) because Coinbase dropped them for the same
reason. I would suggest that it's time for them to look into a self-hosted
Bitcoin payment processor.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/5q5jj2/fetlifecom_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/5q5jj2/fetlifecom_big_bdsm_community_announces_that/)

------
wlll
The link to the eff.org site is probably SFW, depending where you W. Clearly
FetLife itself won't be.

